# radiator fans.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

What are some things that cause the radiator fans to stay on all the time as soon as the car is started they come on until the car is turned off. I went to autozone and they told me the temp switch/sensor. But that did not fix the problem. I dont think it is the relays. Is there any way to check them? What else besides relays and temp sensor can cause them to stay on?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

which sensor did you replace?
the sender or the sensor itself? They are both right next to one another.

Don't think what might be good, test.
the circuit itself is fairly simple, sensor goes to computer, computer goes to relay, relay goes to fans.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

I believe it was the sensor. It is the smaller one of the 2.


----------



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just changed all three relays and still nothing. Im guessing there is a short somewhere. I am gonna take it to autozone or something monday to get cheked.


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

tmorales509 said:


> What are some things that cause the radiator fans to stay on all the time


I have a similar, but opposite, problem. The fans don't come on at all and the engine heats up until I turn the heat/blower on full and suffer in the cabin. I replaced all three of the relays and both the temp sensor and the temp sender. Nothing. The fans operate when I run a wire from them directly to the battery, so I am considering putting some switches in the car to manually turn the fans on. What do you think?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the fans should go on if you unplug the coolant temp sensor.
Get a test light and check for voltage up and down the circuit.


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

internetautomart said:


> the fans should go on if you unplug the coolant temp sensor.
> Get a test light and check for voltage up and down the circuit.


Just got back to this, sorry for the delay. I found the problem. The connectors in the coolant temp sensor are badly corroded (green gunk). I tried cleaning them out with some electrical cleaner, but it didn't get the green corrosion out. I also tried picking the green gunk out with a dental pick... still can't get it all. Right now, I am running the car w/o the sensor connected so that the fans stay on all the time (yeah, I know... not good) and planning to replace the connector. I assume this is the best way to go (other than running the car with the connector off)?


----------

